# poly spreader?



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok so the poly vbox spreaders have been out for a while, what do you guys think of them. My steel sno-way is about four years old and I would like to replace it next year with a poly/electric if they are really worth the price.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would look for stainless/electric. Poly is fine till you bump something and crack it. They are basically non-repairable.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

2COR517;1014664 said:


> I would look for stainless/electric. Poly is fine till you bump something and crack it. They are basically non-repairable.


I would agree that stainless is the way to go if you have the bucks but the poly spreaders can be repaired. I have welded two of them with great results.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Honestly, stainless isn't more expensive. 

I like a lot of the features on the poly units. Such as the adjustable shute, the ease of removing the shute, being lighter than stainless, having built in doors on top and being able to store the unit vertically. I just wanted to know if the performance was as good as they advertise. 

Plus I think the extra capacity 2.5 yard units look cool as hell.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

My poly seems fine but its only a year old. I know I Guy tho that has one about 4years old or so with no damage and hebacked into a telephone pole with it last storm. Only damage was smashing the back up camera. Go figure: )


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I looked at one in person and it didn't look to hard to strip down and replace the hopper if need be .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The electric units work fine. I doubt in ten years you'll even be able to get gas engines. Like the engine driven plow pumps, gas engine spreaders will be history.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dforbes;1014843 said:


> I would agree that stainless is the way to go if you have the bucks but the poly spreaders can be repaired. I have welded two of them with great results.


What did you use to weld the poly spreaders?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1014872 said:


> What did you use to weld the poly spreaders?


Super Glue......


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

You can buy a plastic welder. I bought mine at harbor freight. Cheap one is about $30 and the good one about $70. You plug it in and hook it to a air compresser. It comes with differant rods to weld all kinds of plastic.

Dennis


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen those in the catalog. Always wondered how well they work.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

2COR517;1014664 said:


> ... Poly is fine till you bump something and crack it.


I pound on my hoppers with a 20 oz hammer when I clean out the frozen sand


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

deicepro;1014945 said:


> I pound on my hoppers with a 20 oz hammer when I clean out the frozen sand


I've pounded on my plenty with pipes, shovels, etc.

But that's not quite the same as backing into a tree with 5 tons pushing on it.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

2COR517;1014961 said:


> I've pounded on my plenty with pipes, shovels, etc.
> 
> But that's not quite the same as backing into a tree with 5 tons pushing on it.


Good Point:salute:
I dont have any trees in my commercial lots though


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

2COR517;1014961 said:


> I've pounded on my plenty with pipes, shovels, etc.
> 
> But that's not quite the same as backing into a tree with 5 tons pushing on it.


Don't back into trees or anything else for that matter! I've never backed into anything plowing. It's usually (not always) guys who are in a rush, careless and fatigued that hit stuff. If you back into something and hit it that hard my spreader would be the least of my worries. I you hit something that hard a stainless unit is going to get pretty banged up. I've beat the hell out of my Boss poly spreader with a mini sledge when it got jammed up.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Poly is the future, IMHO. If "accident tolerance" is even _on _your radar, I would hope that "qualified operator" is up there, too.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

gamberbull13;1014862 said:


> My poly seems fine but its only a year old. I know I Guy tho that has one about 4years old or so with no damage and hebacked into a telephone pole with it last storm. Only damage was smashing the back up camera. Go figure: )


No harm no foul wasn't using it anyways......:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DaySpring Services;1014982 said:


> Don't back into trees or anything else for that matter!


So that's not normal? I guess I'll have to change my style after reading your comment. What's amazing is that I've made it six years without your advice. WOW!

Plowing small tree lined driveways can be tricky at times. Throw an ECLB truck with a spreader hanging two feet out the back (behind the crossover toolbox), add running behind, toss in poor visibility; and stuff happens. I actually have a 'bumper' that slides in the Reese to help protect the spinner. But in this spot the trees leaned into the truck and got me.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I do hate it when that happens. At least it wasn't a parking lot light pole...and at least it didn't fall down.

*That* is funny to see...

:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1016378 said:


> I do hate it when that happens. At least it wasn't a parking lot light pole...and at least it didn't fall down.
> 
> *That* is funny to see...
> 
> :laughing:


Sounds like you are speaking from experience......


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

It was an interesting way to fix a cranky spinner assembly, I'll say that. Funny that it was literally right next to the salt bin. But it wasn't me. I did build the bin, and told them to move it over so the wall would butt up to that pole so it wouldn't get hit, but they wanted it right there (12' away). This was last season, BTW...

Guess I was right...hmph..

Funnier end to this story (if that's possible). That $1200 new spinner/chute and $2200 new engine (1 yr prior) on that 4 (6 w/steel extensions) yard Swenson was traded in for a SnowEx 1075 this year. Yes, you read that right. Pretty wise move?

:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How did you spend $2200 on an engine? And how do you like the Snow Ex? I'm considering one for next season.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx has been great for me*

I've been running five snowex ploy boxes for six years now. Never had any problem with them breaking or cracking. We do not baby ours and they have worked very well.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

2COR517;1016471 said:


> How did you spend $2200 on an engine? And how do you like the Snow Ex? I'm considering one for next season.


**I** didn't, nor would I have. When I found out what they paid I almost fell over laughing _very _loudly (not well received, BTW).

As far as my experience with SnowEx, it's been largely very good.

1075 - as close to perfect as a tailgate gets.
8000 - SnowEx's initial hopper design, piece of crap, basically. Flows poorly.
8500 - Excellent unit, few failures (controllers, 1 motor). Takes a beating and smiles. Pricey.
2400 - (dump tailgate) Excellent unit, flows anything you put through it. Pricey.
9500 - (4 yd) Inflated 8500, and just problematic. Bridged a *LOT*. REALLY Pricey.

Overall, really nice stuff that tend to be hideously over priced (except 1075, _mildly _over priced) Only major issues I saw were the controllers (same for 8500, 2400, 9500) which seemed to fail for no apparent reason, at a cost of about $800, and then hoping SnowEx would cover it. We did warranty one auger motor on an 8500, and had some vibrator failures (excessive usage--went away with re-training). Hoppers are tough, and don't break...unless you try to unload a 9500 with a combination backhoe (not me!).

Again, I'll ask--"TrynEx....why so expensive?"

I can say that if we expend into our own snow biz, we'll likely run 1075s and SaltDogg hoppers or undergates. Just can't justify the SnowEx cost, but I am glad I was able to use someone else's for awhile so I know their pros/cons.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm very happy with my 1.8cy Polycaster. It is everything they say it is and more. Very easy to use push button and your spreading...push again and your not. From the cab I can go from 4' to 40' just by spinning a dial no getting out. Lids keep the product dry...no freeze up. I left a full hopper in 10degrees for 4 days with no problems. Easy maintenance grease fittings are easy to reach. Stores on end can be put in and out of dump truck without loader. I can't say enough about it. All metal components except drag chain and spinner shaft are stainless steel. This is not a flimsy unit and can be banged around I bumped a tree in a Dunkin Donuts parking lot and dented the black spinner assembly, next day when it warmed up the dent popped itself out. Not sure how many steel units will do that. Any other specific questions feel free to ask.


----------

